# Dodge



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Iam looking at a 04 dodge cummins diesel 60,000 miles says it was manufactered in mexico. Were all of em or just certain years? Thanks mac


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm not 100% positive but I believe it's a regional thing. My 02 Cummins was built in Mexico but bought in Arizona. No problems with it and it pulls like a dream.

Good luck in the search.

Bill.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I've got an "04, purchased in Eugene Oregon. Tell me where to look and I'll share.

Mark

OK, I checked. VIN on the dash starts with 3D7KU........
The sticker on the drivers' door states "Vehicle Made In Mexico," among other things.

I love my truck. The only issue I've had, is that if you look closely (from a distance), you can see that the blue cab does not match the blue box. Different dye lots, or painted on different days, or possibly even painted in different factories, who knows. Just had it approved by the dealer to get the box repainted to match the cab though. Mechanically flawless, and a pleasure to drive.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

s said:


> I've got an "04, purchased in Eugene Oregon. Tell me where to look and I'll share.
> 
> Mark


My info came from the carfax report. Sorry no more help.

Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

My 1998 1500 said "Assembled in Mexico".

My 2006 2500 says "Vehicle made in USA".

Steve


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Man it is getting harder and harder to find a totally American made vehicle, I guess that is the next item to leave the country. Gee when no one is working who will be paying for all those welfare checks


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

s said:


> I've got an "04, purchased in Eugene Oregon. Tell me where to look and I'll share.
> 
> Mark


The first digit in you VIN will tell you what country it was built....

1, 4, or 5....USA
2....Canada
3....Mexico
J....Japan

Gary


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Eric has ran a Dodge dealership for twelve years. He said to tell you that ALL 25 and 35 hundreds are made in Mexico. 
Lesley


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I also believe it is on the inside of the drivers door on the plate that tells you your Payload, GVWR etc.

Darlene


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I've got an "04, purchased in Eugene Oregon. Tell me where to look and I'll share.
> 
> Mark


The first digit in you VIN will tell you what country it was built....

1, 4, or 5....USA
2....Canada
3....Mexico
J....Japan

Gary
[/quote]

Mine is a 1. made in USA. YESSSSSS


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

My question is would this keep anyone from purchasing this vehicle?

04 quad cab
leather 
heated seats
56,000 miles
cummins auto
power everything
not sure of bed length
price 29,900


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Assembled in the USA. I think you would be hard pressed to prove every single part was built here.

Even the famed All-American Harley-Davidson has parts manufactured off shore installed.

Tim


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

macfish said:


> My question is would this keep anyone from purchasing this vehicle?
> 
> 04 quad cab
> leather
> ...


Price seems awfully high to me for a used vehicle, but I haven't checked any of the resource sites (Kelly, etc.) 
Regards, Glenn


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

They are nice trucks and I understand the assembly quality is quite good. My Dad has an 06 which was made in Mexico and hasn't had any problems. The Ford Fusion which just got rated best for midsize quality is also assembled in Mexico. Any car today has parts from all over the world in them. It's a global marketplace for sure. I however feel a lot better about buying vehicles built in countries that actually practice free trade, so I'd be fine with Mexico.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

macfish said:


> price 29,900


I would think that a brand-new same-equipment 2006 (assuming they're still available) or even a 2007 could be had for less than $40,000. Get them down to $25,000 and it might be a good deal.

Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> price 29,900


I would think that a brand-new same-equipment 2006 (assuming they're still available) or even a 2007 could be had for less than $40,000. Get them down to $25,000 and it might be a good deal.

Bill
[/quote]
When I bought mine, they were offering the "Employee pricing" and retail was down to around $36k before any haggling......that was in July of 2006.

Steve


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I checked, out of curiosity, and the price range is right on the money, for retail, if it's in good shape, short or long bed. Of course, if it were me, I'd have a CarFax report (courtesy of the dealer) and look for water marks, etc., to make sure it was okay. I would also, like someone else said, push for a $25,000 price tag, if it were me. However, with people getting income tax refunds, prices are a little inflated, this time of year, as people have a little extra money (if they get refunds), according to several dealers I've talked to, lately (looking for stepdaughter a cheap (and I mean CHEAP!) used vehicle.
Also find out if it was a one-owner, purchased from an auction, or local trade. That's important.
Darlene


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

macfish said:


> My question is would this keep anyone from purchasing this vehicle?
> 
> 04 quad cab
> leather
> ...


The only info I can give is one of my friends bought a 2006 quad cab 2500, loaded, 4x4, diesel, a few months ago new for 29,900. He said he had a friend at the dealership. Im sure that helped.

I also just found this on trailer life:
"I was planing on buying a new truck this summer. Dodge has a great ad in Todays (1-21-07) paper almost $14,000 off the sticker during a 3 day sale. I really haven't researched enough to make me happy, but I think this is a pretty good deal."


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> When I bought mine, they were offering the "Employee pricing" and retail was down to around $36k before any haggling......that was in July of 2006.
> 
> Steve


Cajuncountry wrote:
The only info I can give is one of my friends bought a 2006 quad cab 2500, loaded, 4x4, diesel, a few months ago new for 29,900. He said he had a friend at the dealership. Im sure that helped.

I also just found this on trailer life:
"I was planing on buying a new truck this summer. Dodge has a great ad in Todays (1-21-07) paper almost $14,000 off the sticker during a 3 day sale. I really haven't researched enough to make me happy, but I think this is a pretty good deal."

I bought my truck 4/28/06 during "employee pricing", too, Steve, with $4,000 of rebates, plus another $1,000 if you financed at least $7,000 for a year, but could pay it off early. Worse case scenario, you cleared another $750 in incentive, for a total of $4,750, more if you paid it off early. My truck had a special "Thunderroad" package on it, and I added several items. 
We have one of the top 2 nationwide Dodge dealerships within a few miles, (I don't shop there, they have a bad reputation on service and slick deals), but never anything like Cajuncountry describes. I'd be very leary of those kind of deals. You GET what you pay for, in truth, and service after the sale is #1 in my book!!
Darlene


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

well we went and test drove a 04 2500 h/o diesel today and what a nice truck. lookin at having them fix a couple things before we make a final decesion. wind noise on driver side door white chips 0f paint to be cleaned up.

Our deal is this asking price for truck 29.900.00
selling price 22,500.00
and giving me 20,500 for my truck payoff was 17,000.0

what does everyone think

ps truck is loaded wit h leather interior all the bells and whistles


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

No no no don't buy it run Run

Oh yeh where is horrible truck located









just kidding sounds like a great deal I would grab it.

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

macfish said:


> well we went and test drove a 04 2500 h/o diesel today and what a nice truck. lookin at having them fix a couple things before we make a final decesion. wind noise on driver side door white chips 0f paint to be cleaned up.
> 
> Our deal is this asking price for truck 29.900.00
> selling price 22,500.00
> ...


Get the items you want done written on a promisary note and then buy that bad boy!!!

Steve


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

For all dodge diesel owners i was shocked this truck does'nt have a trans gauge, my question is that normal for dodge?

What type of diesel additive do you guys run ? I heard somewhere that sea=foam can be used as well.

This would be my first diesel any tips for a newbie?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Mine does not have a tranny temp gauge either........it really is not an issue until you start adding all kinds of go fast toys to the diesels.

Then you want a pyro, tranny gauge, fuel pressure gauge, as well as others.

I use the Power Service additive I get from Walmart. They have one that is an antigel, for winter, and a regular performance additive. Use a reputable additive, and don't buy into the other stuff, like Marvel Mystery oil, 2 stroke oil, etc. Buy the stuff that was made for diesel engines!

Check out www.cumminsforum.com for other ideas.....

Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Macfish,

I would use Stanadyne. Libricates, Cetane boost, cleans and anti-gel. You can get it for about $60/case. 12 one pint bottles and each bottle treats 60 gallons. I use it everyother tankful but always when I'm towing. I'm kind of stuck buying it as GM approves very few additives but it is likely the best additive out there as Stanadyne makes most of their money making parts for diesel injection systems.

Mike C


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

That's a much better price than the asking, I wouldn't pass up that offer. Have another cousin that has an 01 and now has about 130K and tows just about everything. even towed his tractor from North carolina to NY no problems. He had one computer related problem at 105K but nothing else.

I use Stanadyne since it is gm approved. only started using it when I noticed mileage drop with the low sulfer diesel. engine seems much quieter and mileage came back. I bought a case of the 8oz bottles which is good for 30 gallons and put one in each fill up.


----------



## rsg99 (May 23, 2006)

macfish said:


> For all dodge diesel owners i was shocked this truck does'nt have a trans gauge, my question is that normal for dodge?
> 
> What type of diesel additive do you guys run ? I heard somewhere that sea=foam can be used as well.
> 
> This would be my first diesel any tips for a newbie?


Like others have said, you really don't need a temp guage unless you are pulling a very heavy load and/or add some power modifiers to the engine. As far as the diesel additive, Dodge/Cummins does not require any. As long as you change the fule filter regularly and use good quality fuel, you will be good to go. At 60,000, it is just about breaking in







If you have any questions, let me know. I am on my second one now and the trucks pull like a freight train!

Rob


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Is there a advantage over a short bed (6') or a (8') bed i know the towing is a little less. but i would guess its better for a 5er


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

My chevy CC is a short bed and I have a reese slider hitch, but have never used it. I can jack knife the laredo and I have not hit myself yet.


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

cookie9933 said:


> price 29,900


I would think that a brand-new same-equipment 2006 (assuming they're still available) or even a 2007 could be had for less than $40,000. Get them down to $25,000 and it might be a good deal.

Bill
[/quote]

He's right, got my '06 dodge mega cab cummins for $34,800 out the door ,brand new 2 months ago, and i'm just 2 hours south of you.
Scott


----------

